# TNARS and its Affiliate Status



## Romans678 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good evening everyone. I've been doing research about different seminaries and their benefits. The North American Reformed Seminary has come up in multiple discussions, with relatively good opinions all around. My question is about their Affiliate status. Why are they affiliated with ARTS but not accredited? What is the difference between affiliation and accreditation? Thanks in advance and God bless!


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2019)

Keep in mind ARTS is not a government-recognized accrediting agency like ATS is, so it is not useful for most of the reasons accreditation is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 24, 2019)

Does this help?



> Organizations with substantial interest in the educational mission of ARTS; who seek to align themselves with the Association; and/or lack the readiness, qualifications, or inclination to seek accreditation, may become affiliate members.



(I hate cutting and pasting from a PDF)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi, welcome to the PB. Please fix your signature per the rules at the link. 
https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


Anthony W. Brown II said:


> Good evening everyone. I've been doing research about different seminaries and their benefits. The North American Reformed Seminary has come up in multiple discussions, with relatively good opinions all around. My question is about their Affiliate status. Why are they affiliated with ARTS but not accredited? What is the difference between affiliation and accreditation? Thanks in advance and God bless!


----------



## Romans678 (Apr 24, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Hi, welcome to the PB. Please fix your signature per the rules at the link.
> https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


My apologies! I just fixed it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

